# Fire Piston



## dabull24 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys, Just wanted to show you guys how my first fire piston turned out... Made it out of a *beautiful* piece of cocobolo.  I am new to the lathe so I experimented around with coves and grooves and such.  Let me know what ya think!


----------



## stevers (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful. Nice grain, great shape. Looks like it would be easy to get a hold of to snap closed. Great job.


----------



## sdemars (Nov 25, 2008)

What is it? What does it do?


----------



## dabull24 (Nov 25, 2008)

It creates an ember by compression.  You put some tinder in the end of the actual piston part then slam it in the hole and pull out, thus heating up the air which turns the piece of tinder into a smoldering ember to start a fire.


----------



## stevers (Nov 25, 2008)

sdemars said:


> What is it? What does it do?



Check out this old post. It has a video of the fire piston.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2404&highlight=fire+piston


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice. But my question is? "Does it work?"


----------



## dabull24 (Nov 26, 2008)

it works...ill try to get a video on here tomorrow.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 26, 2008)

nice work.  I had never heard of a fire piston before.  Learn new things every day.


----------



## Skye (Nov 26, 2008)

Cooooooooool! I've been wanting to make one of these since I saw one used on Survivorman!


----------



## Chasper (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work, it looks good and if you got it to ignite, they you got it very precise.  I've made and sold a few.  Be careful if you sell them, they are very tricky to keep operating properly.  Too much grease on the shaft, damp tender, negative attitudes, full moons, high temp, low temp, breeze, no breeze and about anything at all can keep them from working properly.  One of the people I sold to felt that for the price he paid that he should get something as dependable as a .99 Bic lighter.


----------



## medemt (Nov 26, 2008)

Tim,

First off, very nice job on the fire starter. I saw these some time ago on this forum and did some research on them. I even bought one on ebay.

I had a few questions if you don't mind.
1. What are the dimensions of the bore and the piston?
2. What kind of tolerance did you hold on the both?
3. What was the dimension of the tinder holder recess - diameter and depth?
4. From the pictures, the bottom picture looks like the piston is a very dark color. Are the pictures of the same piston or did you make multiples. 

I realy like the coves and grooves, as I think that it not only makes the piston look good but it gives the person using it a better grip. I have read articles from people that use these and often times they complain about not having the grip.

Can't wait to see the video.

Very nice job!

Dan


----------



## dabull24 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dan,
The hole is 3/8" wide and I drilled it about 3.5 inches in and left about .5" on the end to prevent blowout.  I made the actual piston a little larger than 3/8" then sanded it down so it barely fit in the hole.  This is the most important part of the process.  Also make sure that the piston itself is less than 1/16th of an inch from the bottom of the hole when inserted, anything more will not generate enough compression.  All the pics are from the same piston.  Hope that helps!
Tim


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 28, 2008)

I was just gonna say that Survivorman should use it.....but Skye beat me to it. I am going to have to try making one of these....do you think they have to be so thick, or could you make one that is just thick enough not to break on compression? I'm thinking in the woods, I'm gonna want to pack light, and  big honkin' chuck of cocobolo might be less than ideal.


----------



## dabull24 (Nov 29, 2008)

They make thin fire piston pens...Jeff makes em all at wilderness solutions..  Just type in fire piston in yahoo.  Its not made from wood, but if space is what you lack then a fire piston pen maybe ideal.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice! I forgot about how I wanted to try and make one of those.


----------

